# Vintage wolber road bike tires 27 x 7/8 nos 5 sets



## lllm (Dec 14, 2011)

UP FOR SALE IS A LOT OF 5 SETS OF NOS RED LABEL WOLBER ROAD TIRES THEY ARE DIRTY FROM STORAGE BUT ARE NOT ROTTED IV CLEANED A SET TO SHOW THAT THEY WILL COME RIGHT BACK LIFE WITH A QUICK WASH I WAS GONNA THROW THEM OUT BUT FIGURED SOME ONE ON THIS SITE COULD PUT THEM TO GOOD USE IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE NOT SURE WHAT YEAR THESE ARE BUT HAVE BEEN SITTING IN MY SHOP FOR ALMOST 30 PLUS YEARS NICE CLASSIC ROAD BIKE TREAD MAKE ME AN OFFER ON THE LOT OF 5 SETS OR ON JUST ONE PAIR THANKS FOR LOOKING SOLD AS IS NO RETURNS OR REFUNDS HERE IS MY PAYPAL INFO lilchicasd@yahoo.com or cll 508 567 5689


----------



## shirell (Dec 26, 2011)

*Old road bike tires*

Would you take 35.00 for all!


----------



## lllm (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry no i cant ill take 80 for all 4 sets shipped thank


----------



## Apotheoun (Jul 15, 2013)

*Are these tires still available?*

27 x 1 inch tires are too wide for my rims, and unstable.


----------

